
Crowd Source: Inside the company that provides fake paparazzi and protesters - JacobAldridge
https://story.californiasunday.com/crowds-on-demand
======
andrewclunn
Gosh, this was well written. It's a super engrossing fluff piece, much like
its subject matter.

